# Powerhead Info?



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

Does any one have any insight or information about a do-it-yourself powerhead?

My aquarium is a 20 freshwater so I don't need or want one of these large powerheads the size of a softball. 

I'm Google'ing it, but it's proving to be tricky. 
Maybe some one here is more creative than I am. 



Would a small RC (remote control) 280 motor encased in a plexi or lexan box work? Hmmm...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think for the headache its not worth it. a hydor koraila nano is low flow and not overly huge or expensive. even a canister filter would provide decent flow.. what do you want flow for?


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

I spotted one of those Nano's on YouTube. It's a good size. Most of the ones I've seen are maybe twice that. 

I just want to ensure that my plants can breath. I eventually want to get more. I only keep them on the far sides by the glass. My filter is an Aqueon 30 gallon filter. I know it's good for the left side where it's at, but the right side has more plants. And I've read on here that bubblers/airstones don't do much to aide life - just aesthetics.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

watts300 said:


> I spotted one of those Nano's on YouTube. It's a good size. Most of the ones I've seen are maybe twice that.
> 
> I just want to ensure that my plants can breath. I eventually want to get more. I only keep them on the far sides by the glass. My filter is an Aqueon 30 gallon filter. I know it's good for the left side where it's at, but the right side has more plants. And I've read on here that bubblers/airstones don't do much to aide life - just aesthetics.


I cant say that plants suffocating has ever been a problem for me. I notice there is allot of confusion about airstones. An airstone can be just for aesthetics, also it can create water circulation effectively, and it can increase the rate that gases are exchanged between the air and the water. Though none of these things are required with adequate filtration, they certainly don’t hurt (assuming no CO2 injection). A simple airstone can provide the extra insurance you’re looking for. Unless you don’t like bubbles, it’s the most reasonable way to go.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Your plants will be fine. The CO2/O2 distribution in the tank will be roughly even. In fact if the powerhead disturbs the surface of the water it will reduce CO2 levels in the water due to outgassing.

Also, just buy a Koralia nano if you decide you really need a powerhead. A self made one with a non-immersion rated motor in an acrylic box just sounds like a shock hazard to me.


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

With all the sealants and adhesives out there, I'm confident I could make an enclosure. But tranforming 120V to whatever is necessary is beyond my motivation (but not means). I didn't think of that part. 
I certainly don't want to dive into CO2 injection. So I'll shop around for an airstone that bubbles to my liking, but I won't forget about the Nano.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

An airstone will increase surface agitation and help to drive off CO2 just like a powerhead aimed at the surface. 

I'm pretty good with my crafting skills and even I wouldn't put a non-immersion rated motor into the water no matter what kind of enclosure I make. Even one small leak path will get you and your fish zapped.


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tyyrlym said:


> An airstone will increase surface agitation and help to drive off CO2 just like a powerhead aimed at the surface.


Ya that's rather confusing. 
FuzzAz gave me the impression above that an airstone would benefit plant life. However, I read what you just wrote on a product page for one.... that they help get rid of CO2. Well, that's not good.


Now I'm inclined to just leave well enough alone and keep things the way they are.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Surface agitation, however it's provided increases the amount of dissolved oxygen in the water and drives off CO2. For best results with your plants you want the surface as still as possible. That's why canister filters are recommended for planted tanks. The returns can be located below the water surface where they don't disturb it.


----------

